# Roo Pack



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Corn fed Country Roos. 23 weeks old.The SLW is 24 weeks old


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Buck Orpington.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They get along?I have 5mos olds I hatched in March and 2 of them are crazy!I have them separated in a dog kennel getting fat for the stew pot(maybe).They have beat up the other rooster and have terrorized all the girls,young and old alike.One of them even bites really hard,he bruised my arm several times.I will not have a mean rooster.I even picked up a meat injector so I can make them juicier(maybe).I plan on butchering them next month(maybe).


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> They get along?I have 5mos olds I hatched in March and 2 of them are crazy!I have them separated in a dog kennel getting fat for the stew pot(maybe).They have beat up the other rooster and have terrorized all the girls,young and old alike.One of them even bites really hard,he bruised my arm several times.I will not have a mean rooster.I even picked up a meat injector so I can make them juicier(maybe).I plan on butchering them next month(maybe).


Yes they do all get along.The barred one is establishing his Alphaness (?) though.They do not have access to the hens though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM, I have a bachelor group of 5 silkie roos. No girls with them. They do fine. I once had 2 Houdan roos that were nuts. There was one hen. They tried to kill eachother one day so I moved them out of the pen to live life in my yard. Well being eachother's only company, they got along. And avoided my JG roo like the plague. I had to rehome them because they crowed nonstop. The new owner couldn't deal with the continuous crowing either, so from there they went to someone who will eventually eat them. That's reality.

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Well their pecking order got out of control,so 4 got processed.
1 2 y/o 5.2lbs
3 16 month olds. 2 @ 4.7 lbs 1 @ 5.2 lbs


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Roosters are roosters no matter how much some humans may deny it. That's why they should be separated/one rooster per flock of hens. The majority will fight each other to the death for dominance. Can't fault them for being what God created them to be.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With silkie roos i had a good chance of keeping roos together because they are pretty family oriented. But i k b i know that most times if you separate one he won't be accepted back. And Brahma roos are known to get along


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm back down to one boy.I guess I'll have to keep it that way.He's the sweetest boy,comes when I call him and he gets extra TLC,he loves to be held and made over.He will not accept another rooster and I'm not going to see him hurt.I got the perfect rooster so I'm letting it go with that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one roo with my normal chickens. I'm glad I'm down to one. Then I have 3 silkie females with 2 roos and 2 Polish hens, and 5 roos as a separate group. Best I can do and no one gets hurt.


----------

